# If you discovered that your boyfriend doesn't know how to put on a condom ?



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Will you laugh at his apparent virginity / ineptness, abandon him and proceed to tell the whole university campus about it ?

I was just wondering .... I mean it is one thing to see how to put on a condom, and it is another thing, to actually do it yourself. But I have not had a reason to try it ... so ..... yea.

I'm just thinking ,optimistic I am going to UNI. I may get a girlfriend, and sex will eventually come up.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Oh dear. Buy some and follow the instructions on the package. Then when the moment of truth arrives, you will have already done it. It'll be fine.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Don't they teach you how to put a condom on in sex Ed? Lol


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Oh dear. Buy some and follow the instructions on the package. Then when the moment of truth arrives, you will have already done it. It'll be fine.


Yep, it would be a good idea to try it out by yourself first before doing it in front of a woman. Good luck.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

VIncymon said:


> Will you laugh at his apparent virginity / ineptness, abandon him and proceed to tell the whole university campus about it ?
> 
> I was just wondering .... I mean it is one thing to see how to put on a condom, and it is another thing, to actually do it yourself. But I have not had a reason to try it ... so ..... yea.
> 
> I'm just thinking ,optimistic I am going to UNI. I may get a girlfriend, and sex will eventually come up.


If you get to that point its pretty much a done deal.

Let me give you some advice. Don't expect college girls to let you be the first one to have an orgasm unless your a football player or something. Expect to make several deposits to the orgasm bank before making a withdrawal. Knowing that is more important than the condom thing.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I wouldn't laugh, but I'd wonder why he hadn't learned how to do it before.


----------



## wraith (Feb 22, 2010)

Orgasms aren't what this question was about... and it has nothing to do with his "problem", which really isn't a problem.

If you're really worried about it, go get some condoms and try em out. Beyond that, when actually do sleep with someone, they should know you're a virgin and if they are not, they will guide you through the whole thing. If they aren't up to be understanding about it, you should just leave, because they aren't worth it. The next time things will be infinitely easier and the more you do it the better you'll usually be at it.

Good luck.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

How many ways can the damn thing go on? bag fits on shaft one way, I mean unless they thought it went on their other head or something, in which case not knowing how to wear one is the least of their concerns.

But yeah, think it might be worthwhile spending the 5 seconds to investigate how they work hehe.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

tell her she can do it instead, she ought to know too.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

This is where bananas come in handy, or maybe even yourself. Idk.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

It's pretty straight forward. Google it if you are confused. If you're still confused, buy some and try it out I guess.


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

hmm..sticky situation, i suggest you have a long hard think about it


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

liero133 said:


> *Orgasms aren't what this question was about...* and it has nothing to do with his "problem", which really isn't a problem.
> 
> If you're really worried about it, go get some condoms and try em out. Beyond that, when actually do sleep with someone, they should know you're a virgin and if they are not, they will guide you through the whole thing. If they aren't up to be understanding about it, you should just leave, because they aren't worth it. The next time things will be infinitely easier and the more you do it the better you'll usually be at it.
> 
> Good luck.


His question was about making it with girls. That was the topic.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

michael1 said:


> hmm..sticky situation, i suggest you have a long hard think about it


you ought to post in that other thread.


----------



## mixolydian (May 23, 2009)

You gotta open them like a bag of chips


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I would think it was kind of funny to be perfectly honest, but if I liked the guy I would think it was funny is a "wow I like him so much" kind of way and not a "wow what a loser" ... if you know what I mean.... it wouldn't bother me is what I'm saying. I would just think it was kind of "cute" (for lack of a better word. )


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

There was a point, maybe 10 years ago, where I actually thought I might get laid someday. So I went out and bought condoms. Of course, I never got to use them and they expired lol.

But on a few different occasions I've tried putting them on and it seems rather self explanatory...just rolls on. BUT, you want to make sure to leave some empty space at the tip of the condom to catch the semen. And you want to avoid creating an air bubble in that space, so hold the tip of the condom between your thumb and index finger when you roll the rest of it on. Does that make sense? It's best to practice this at least once before the real thing, so go buy some.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I can't believe you never put one on? If I was a virgin I'd still would have by now. No offense, but if you can't do it when the time is right you need to go back to preschool because you can even put them on back wards and still have it work.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Emptyheart said:


> Don't they teach you how to put a condom on in sex Ed? Lol


Thanks to sex ed, I know how to put a condom on a cucumber. I have never been in a situation where this knowledge came in handy, though.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

You should get some and try them on for practice if you're that worried about it.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> Thanks to sex ed, I know how to put a condom on a cucumber. I have never been in a situation where this knowledge came in handy, though.


lool my sex ed class used a transparent red penis made out of this weird gelatin-like substance. you stuck the flat side (behind the balls) onto a hard surface like a table and the penis stuck straight up in the air. it was HILARIOUS. i think we named it fred.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Futures said:


> There was a point, maybe 10 years ago, where I actually thought I might get laid someday. So I went out and bought condoms. Of course, I never got to use them and they expired lol.
> 
> But on a few different occasions I've tried putting them on and it seems rather self explanatory...just rolls on. BUT, you want to make sure to leave some empty space at the tip of the condom to catch the semen. And you want to avoid creating an air bubble in that space, so hold the tip of the condom between your thumb and index finger when you roll the rest of it on. Does that make sense? It's best to practice this at least once before the real thing, so go buy some.


Ah, you went there. Anyway, OP, this is pretty much it.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I would attribute it to nervous anticipation or being distracted by that lovely naked lady on his bed, probably. Like how when you're making out with a guy and trying to get his shirt unbuttoned but it just will not happen and you have to stop yourself and focus and it kinda kills the mood for like a second.

But if he were to actually admit that he didn't know how to do it, that'd be awkward.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Hasn't every guy, virgin or not, tried a condom on.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

to be honest i'd assume that every guy would plan ahead and practice putting on condoms on their own.

obviously in the moment nerves would affect it though. if he was having trouble it wouldn't bother me at all, i could give him a hand with it ha ha ha.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

I hey Im Steve, was afraid of that also so I bought some. I have to get a chance to try it before the time comes. I may attend a university too for one class in the fall and you never know what may happen.
Steve


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

tigerlilly said:


> lool my sex ed class used a transparent red penis made out of this weird gelatin-like substance. you stuck the flat side (behind the balls) onto a hard surface like a table and the penis stuck straight up in the air. it was HILARIOUS. i think we named it fred.


The one I use for demos (when I have to do them) is an enormous black phallus, complete with suction cup base. His name is Ballsy. It wobbles whenever you move it and if someone is really embarrassed I sometimes like to wave it in their face.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

They're quite peel-able and simple to put on. You put the surface on top and kinda roll the edges downward.


----------



## Cedilla (Dec 25, 2009)

Yeah, you can't really mess it up, it only rolls one way. Some people can do this while completely plastered, I don't think you will have any problem.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Have you ever thought of getting a vasectomy? It will solve your condom dilemma.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

bezoomny said:


> I would attribute it to nervous anticipation or being distracted by that lovely naked lady on his bed, probably. Like how when you're making out with a guy and trying to get his shirt unbuttoned but it just will not happen and you have to stop yourself and focus and it kinda kills the mood for like a second.
> 
> But if he were to actually admit that he didn't know how to do it, that'd be awkward.


This pretty much sums up my thoughts on it. It wouldn't be a huge deal to me, although potentially awkward for a few moments. I'm sure we would get past it.

That said, to be honest, I don't know if every girl would have this reaction. I can see some girls being cruel or mocking about it, if you end up in bed with someone you don't know well or who isn't very patient or understanding. I would definitely practice this, as mentioned above, before you get in this situation.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Just hand her the packet and tell her to do it with her...

Honestly it isnt that hard to do and if you are really worried just have a practice run at home.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Have you ever thought of getting a vasectomy? It will solve your condom dilemma.


Not true. While a vasectomy may prevent pregnancy, it does not prevent the spread of STDs.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> Not true. While a vasectomy may prevent pregnancy, it does not prevent the spread of STDs.


Well this is assuming he trusts his girlfriend is clean...


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

when in doubt put the condom aside for awhile and please her with your fingers and hand for as long as she can take it. then try again.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Have you ever thought of getting a vasectomy? It will solve your condom dilemma.


The OP appears to be around 18 I assume, as he speaks of going off to college.

What doctor is going to be willing to do a vasectomy on someone of that very young age with no kids?


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> The OP appears to be around 18 I assume, as he speaks of going off to college.
> 
> What doctor is going to be willing to do a vasectomy on someone of that very young age with no kids?


In America, I wouldn't put much past your doctors :b


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

^ Ooo, healthcare burn. High five.

The only time when putting on a condom is hard is when it isn't hard.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

VIncymon said:


> Will you laugh at his apparent virginity / ineptness, abandon him and proceed to tell the whole university campus about it ?
> 
> I was just wondering .... I mean it is one thing to see how to put on a condom, and it is another thing, to actually do it yourself. But I have not had a reason to try it ... so ..... yea.
> 
> I'm just thinking ,optimistic I am going to UNI. I may get a girlfriend, and sex will eventually come up.


You have to stop and think. Is she really going to care? I think the most important thing is that it is used properly. It is definitely not something that would destroy the relationship.


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

Seems like a legit question to me. Despite most of the comments, it IS possible to put on one, or at least start putting one on, the "wrong" way. Won't get graphic here, but think about it. Plus, it is very likely ( let's be honest) the user may be inebriated and/or fumbling around in the dark. Despite conventional wisdom that seems like it comes from old sex ed manuals, all the ones I've ever seen had an inside and outside and already had a reservoir.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

I don't think anyone who would date an SA person would have a problem with this and might find it charmingly awkward. But yeah, if you don't want to bother with this situation, buy some condoms, read the instructions and put one on. If it somehow ends up on the wrong part of your body, get another one and put that on. It's not particularly difficult, although it is a bit odd to have one on at first.


----------



## TRENNER (Sep 21, 2009)

leonardess said:


> tell her she can do it instead, she ought to know too.


I agree that you should have her put in on. With my ex-gf who insisted that I wear a condom, I'd always have her perform the honors. Also, I don't like to touch myself in front of a woman.


----------



## bobthebuilder (Jun 17, 2009)

Tell her its your first time putting it on, you like to live on the edge and usually go all natural.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

bobthebuilder said:


> Tell her its your first time putting it on, you like to live on the edge and usually go all natural.


If I were her I'd be on my way out at that point, because I like to live without chlamydia.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I am pretty open minded when it comes to dating someone who is a virgin.I mean,when reading some places it seems like it's such a turn off for some people,but geez why the hell should it matter?
I have been in this situation since I have dated men that were virgins and I noticed that they weren't very confident doing it,but I was patient and we giggled a bit about it.I think it's important to have some humour when it comes to sex too because you should be having fun while doing it.In my relationships we have joked about stuff when it was akward and that makes it more relaxed so if you're able to then joking about it might make things less akward.
But I think that struggling with putting on condoms might happen to experienced people too so try not to worry too much about it.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

zookeeper said:


> If I were her I'd be on my way out at that point, because I like to live without chlamydia.


Lol.Me too.If he was a guy that had done one night stands I would be worried about diseases and he might even have gotten some random girl pregnant by not using condoms.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Invisible_girl said:


> Lol.Me too.If he was a guy that had done one night stands I would be worried about diseases and he might even have gotten some random girl pregnant by not using condoms.


i think condoms are as much the girl's responsibility as the guy's. if he doesn't want to wear one, it's up to her to either make him, or leave. if she gets an STD or gets pregnant because she won't stick up for herself, she shouldn't blame it on him (nor should anyone else who finds out what happened.)


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

tigerlilly said:


> i think condoms are as much the girl's responsibility as the guy's. if he doesn't want to wear one, it's up to her to either make him, or leave. if she gets an STD or gets pregnant because she won't stick up for herself, she shouldn't blame it on him (nor should anyone else who finds out what happened.)


Of course and I never meant that it was only up to the guy to make sure that he wears a condom.I would never go to bed with a guy who refused to use one.
I was commenting on if a guy had said that he liked to live on the edge and go all natural.It would for sure made me run since all though it is up to both he would have seemed unresponsible and like he didn't care for his actions.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

tigerlilly said:


> i think condoms are as much the girl's responsibility as the guy's.


:yes

If you don 't care about your own well being, no one else is going to care for you.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't get it. Is there some special technique for putting on the condom and the girl will make fun of you if you do it the wrong way? Is it the packaging that's hard to open? It seems self-explanatory to me.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

the part about keeping space in the tip with no air in it might be confusing to some people.


----------



## herb the dolphin (Mar 26, 2010)

When you get to the moment of truth, say 'Agggh! I can never figure out how to put these things on. Hundreds of girls have tried to show me and I just can't seem to do it right.'


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for the wide range of responses.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

I don't know about anybody else, but going to the drug store and actually buying condoms would be the ultimate embarrassing thing to do for me. I don't even walk through the isle with condoms, lube, etc. :afr


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

PGVan said:


> I don't know about anybody else, but going to the drug store and actually buying condoms would be the ultimate embarrassing thing to do for me. I don't even walk through the isle with condoms, lube, etc. :afr


Just buy other stuff while you're there too, like shower gel and toothpaste, and just act like it's part of your normal shopping. Seeing as most of the adult human population in the western world uses them, I doubt it will raise any eyebrows.


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Lol in school sex ed we each had to put a condom on a dildo!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I've been in this situation, and I didn't care. 

I know it's nerve-wracking to buy condoms--I hate doing it, personally--but at least then you'd get to figure out how to use one.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

You can probably go into any Planned Parenthood or university health clinic and get free condoms. The more important part of trying it out ahead of time is making sure it fits properly, and if you are feeling brave you can ask the people at the clinics about the different types of condoms that are available.

The other option is just to get a female condom and let her deal with it.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

One time I bought lube at the supermarket and some frat brahs yelled "pervert!" at me. :hide


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Mr. Frostie said:


> One time I bought lube at the supermarket and some frat brahs yelled "pervert!" at me. :hide


To which you reply "Well guys, _I'm_ getting laid tonight tonight. With a real girl/guy. How about you? And no, date rape doesn't count."



Classified said:


> You can probably go into any Planned Parenthood or university health clinic and get free condoms. The more important part of trying it out ahead of time is making sure it fits properly, and if you are feeling brave you can ask the people at the clinics about the different types of condoms that are available.
> 
> The other option is just to get a female condom and let her deal with it.


Public health unit, sexual health clinic, university/college/high school health clinic, AIDS service organization, planned parenthood, they all have buckets of condoms & accessories sitting at the front for you to grab. The people who work there won't even look twice at you. If you're really embarrassed, just pretend you came in for the needle exchange and grab some condoms at the same time. :b


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


> Thanks to sex ed, I know how to put a condom on a cucumber. I have never been in a situation where this knowledge came in handy, though.


hahaha I remember that horrible day! 
The teacher was using this 7 inch bright red dildo and I was sitting right in the front lol. Our class was also mixed. At the end the teacher asked for volunteers and this punk chick got up and put the condom on the dildo with a gigantic smile on her face lol.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Wow, sex Ed is like a total blur to me now, but I don't remember ever practicing putting a condom on anything. I guess it was a different time back 15 years ago.

As far as buying condoms go...if anything it should be like a badge of honor for others to think you're getting laid tonight.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

> Hasn't every guy, virgin or not, tried a condom on.


nope, never even touched one.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Manfi said:


> hahaha I remember that horrible day!
> The teacher was using this 7 inch bright red dildo and I was sitting right in the front lol. Our class was also mixed. At the end the teacher asked for volunteers and this punk chick got up and put the condom on the dildo with a gigantic smile on her face lol.


hahaha! we were never given the chance to try and put them on ourselves, that would have been hilarious (err... by "ourselves" i mean on the dildo, on our own).

oddly enough i'm very comfortable looking at/buying condoms and related stuff and going into stores that just sell those sort of items.


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

MichaelWesten said:


> LOL. That's gotta be embarrassing.


It wasn't that bad because everyone else were embarassed too.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Futures said:


> Wow, sex Ed is like a total blur to me now, but I don't remember ever practicing putting a condom on anything. I guess it was a different time back 15 years ago.


No, it is that we don't live in Canada, UK, or a liberal US area where it is OK to teach kids about sex and real life problems. Nothing has changed in the center/south part of this country in the part 15 years in that regard.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Classified said:


> No, it is that we don't live in Canada, UK, or a liberal US area where it is OK to teach kids about sex and real life problems. Nothing has changed in the center/south part of this country in the part 15 years in that regard.


unless you're a unitarian universalist. i live in a conservative area but attend the UU church, and the unitarian universalist association runs a great sexual education program called "our whole lives," which is comprehensive and extremely progressive as far as such things go. http://www.uua.org/religiouseducation/curricula/ourwhole/ i went through the program at age twelve or so.


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

I wouldn't think anything negative...I would think it's kind of endearing, actually. Like 'Wow, this guy hasn't had any other partners, that's rare; I feel special'.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I think when I was in my teens I would of never of told anyone I didn't know how to put a condom on (my friends were cruel!), and if the situation arose (literally) with sex with a girl I wouldn't say anything and try it on anyway. honestly, I think if you couldn't figure it out then your probably intoxicated. It's not rocket science. No offense to anyone, but I think a 5th grader could figure it out easily.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

zookeeper said:


> If I were her I'd be on my way out at that point, because I like to live without chlamydia.


Exactly! I'm just glad this young man plans on practicing safe sex. High five!

I imagine there's demo videos on Youtube or somewhere else on the web.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

kenny87 said:


> nope, never even touched one.


Same here.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Haydsmom2007 said:


> I would think it was kind of funny to be perfectly honest, but if I liked the guy I would think it was funny is a "wow I like him so much" kind of way and not a "wow what a loser" ... if you know what I mean.... it wouldn't bother me is what I'm saying. I would just think it was kind of "cute" (for lack of a better word. )


If only they all thought like you 

I guess behind closed doors and in a dark room, it's different. I mean, it's not that hard...is it? lol


----------

